# M-14 Full Auto?



## JBS (Jul 14, 2009)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bqbGuy_MwB4[/ame]


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 14, 2009)

Two simultaneous rounds with one trigger pull on a supposedly semi-auto 14?


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 14, 2009)

Two shots?   Having shot a M14 on FA,  either my recollection is off or the M14 does not have that fast of a cyclic rate.  Something seems off.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jul 14, 2009)

Broken disconnector return spring.  I had that happen on a 416 I was dialing in... Pull the trigger BOOM, release the trigger BOOM.  It's an easy fix.

And yes, REAL M14s were full-auto, though there was a semi-auto lockout key.


----------



## SAWMAN (Jul 14, 2009)

So, if those shots sounded simultaneous, he wasn't following through on his trigger squeeze. :uhh: Sorry.. I'm a pain about fundamentals like that. 

I've worn out a couple m-14's at Team 1 and haven't seen that issue. Interesting. Sure was quick.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 14, 2009)

SAWMAN said:


> So, if those shots sounded simultaneous, he wasn't following through on his trigger squeeze. :uhh: Sorry.. I'm a pain about fundamentals like that.
> 
> I've worn out a couple m-14's at Team 1 and haven't seen that issue. Interesting. Sure was quick.



The other factor,  is recoil and lift..........  Third round on FA on a M14 and your shooting the clouds.  A two round burst is controllable.  If that was FA, I don't think a two round burst is possible.  

Not being there.......... I can not say 100%.  It did not show him loading only 2 rounds in the rifle or how many rounds. .... or did I miss that?

A slam fire on a M14 would be very dangerous, if it could happen.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 14, 2009)

What is the Mag capacity on the M-14? 10 rd box?  

Are they still using them as a DM?


----------



## SAWMAN (Jul 14, 2009)

Irish said:


> What is the Mag capacity on the M-14? 10 rd box?
> 
> Are they still using them as a DM?



20-rounders. I doubt many are still using them with the SR-25's out now. The newer HK and POF 7.62 piston guns are even better. I'll always have a place for the old M-14, though. Kinda like a P-51 Mustang, or the Ford GT-40. Just a well-done piece of work that'll always be respected.


----------



## P. Beck (Jul 14, 2009)

His real problem is that the BATF doesn't care how it happened, they now have video evidence of one of the peasantry in possession of a machine-gun.


----------



## TheWookie (Jul 14, 2009)

My guess is that it was staged, it looked scripted to me.  I don't know if that's possible; I'm not an armorer, but it seemed odd.  

I'm not a big fan of the M-14's, but if they are well cared for and have a low round count then it's a different story.:2c:

My friends that are in tell me that they still teach DM school at Dam Neck with the DMR, which is a heavily modfied M-14.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 14, 2009)

AssadUSMC said:


> Broken disconnector return spring.  I had that happen on a 416 I was dialing in... Pull the trigger BOOM, release the trigger BOOM.  It's an easy fix.
> 
> And yes, REAL M14s were full-auto, though there was a semi-auto lockout key.



Common in AR's I don't know about an M14 though...


I could care less about the stupid two shot's, that guy is a retard... Buy a fucking cheak peice you dumb ass and build a solid position. People spend all kinds of money on "cool guy" guns and gear, but don't have a lick of understanding on how to use them... I now hate this man!


----------



## SAWMAN (Jul 14, 2009)

We never used the full auto option on the 14s, at least that I saw. Just too much muzzle climb. The attraction of that weapon for us was that it was 7.62, it ran beautifully in various environments, even when filthy, and it was accurate out to a good 800 yards. When I was at team 1, every man on the team was trained extensively at longer ranges, as well as typical stress course/assault rifle usage. That was a strong shooting bunch. Marksmanship was a critical factor in every single training evolution. It's harder to get that with the 5.56 weapons, even with the improved ammo.

I would have to think that a platoon of Marines in a defensive position, all slung up with their M-14s would be a hard-shooting bunch back in the day. Don't want to sound like a broken record, but I really hated to see our military move away from the 7.62 round. The 6.8 might be the next step back in the right direction, but as I understand it, the political red tape just isn't likely to allow it, no matter how much sense it really makes. 

Man bullets for man targets, dammit!


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 14, 2009)

I really liked the M14.......... But it was a unruly beast of FA. 

Also, I am pretty sure the M14 fire group and the M1A1 firing group are not the same.  Like the M1 carbine, the M14 with the addition of some parts was easily converted to a select fire rifle.  I believe (can be wrong) that can not be done to the M1A1.  Like the civilian M1 Carbines can not be converted with those parts as the military M1 Carbine can be.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Jul 14, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Common in AR's I don't know about an M14 though...



Yeah, I've never heard of it with an M14 either, but that's the only way that's going to happen...


----------



## 455HO (Jul 16, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> I really liked the M14.......... But it was a unruly beast of FA.



The beast can easily be tamed

*VIDEO*





.


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 16, 2009)

I qualled with the 14 at PI but we never got the chance to go FA. _That_ would have been interesting. 

But I loved shooting it. We got 16s at Geiger.


----------



## SAWMAN (Jul 16, 2009)

The only time I could think of when we would have used Full Auto with the 14's was right before bugging out in an Australian peel. I still think it's more effective to just pick up the rate of Semi Auto. We used to try everything to see what worked, especially with demo. Some things seem cool until you actually play with it and see what works best. I think the 14 on Full Auto might just be in that category, save a few specialized applications. 

Speaking of the M14, I dug out some old photos to add to my website. Here's one of them:


----------



## P. Beck (Jul 16, 2009)

I've already vented my spleen at length on this subject, as many here can attest.

Me and the "Boomstick", last tour:


----------



## 455HO (Jul 16, 2009)

Irish said:


> Are they still using them as a DM?



Yes they are, there are plenty of TACOM M14 EBR RI rifles in AFG now
and a number of lucky warriors are getting M21A5 Crazy Horse rifles.


----------



## JBS (Jul 17, 2009)

Some more cool pics.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 17, 2009)

The first pic is the Mk14 and the third pic looks the synthetic McMillen stock. 

Great rifles.


----------



## JBS (Jul 17, 2009)

And here's the mod1, 


edit: added the jumper pic


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 17, 2009)

That's an interesting cheek piece on that CTR stock.  Is that also by MagPul ??


----------



## 455HO (Jul 17, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> That's an interesting cheek piece on that CTR stock.  Is that also by MagPul ??



Yes and they are available in three different heights.

BTW, the Mod 1 with the CTR is about 2.5 pounds lighter than the Mod 0




Older MK14 Mod 0


----------



## JBS (Jul 17, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> That's an interesting cheek piece on that CTR stock.  Is that also by MagPul ??




Gahhh!  Gun porn.


----------



## 455HO (Jul 17, 2009)

:cool:


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cool Pix..what is the Glass on them?


----------



## 455HO (Jul 17, 2009)

Irish said:


> Cool Pix..what is the Glass on them?



Nothing fancy on those TACOM M14 EBRs... Leupold Mark 4 3.5-10x40mm LR/T without illumination.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jul 17, 2009)

455HO said:


> Nothing fancy on those TACOM M14 EBRs... Leupold Mark 4 3.5-10x40mm LR/T without illumination.


 

Thanks. I thought they were Leupolds alright but wan't sure..


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 17, 2009)

The correct way  ;)


----------



## SAWMAN (Jul 17, 2009)

Troy Industries has a couple nice stock options for the old M14. I was actually looking to put one together until I did the match on pricing. That lead me to just upgrade to a new POF 308 instead. (shorter, lighter, lubeless, more accurate and piston-driven.)


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 17, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> The correct way  ;)





You got that right, bro. Gotta get that 90 degree elbow.


----------



## P. Beck (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey! No slings allowed in standing offhand!

You do that in a match and I'll DQ yer ass!

(This is my penis. There are many like it but this one is mine...)


----------



## 455HO (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## JBS (Jul 17, 2009)

What kind of harness is that dude wearing on the far left?


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 20, 2009)

JBS said:


> What kind of harness is that dude wearing on the far left?




I don't know but it looks painful.


----------

